# Introduction



## cameron01 (Mar 2, 2009)

My name is Cameron Sharpe CEO of TheRelationshipCompany


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cameron01 said:


> My name is Cameron Sharpe CEO of TheRelationshipCompany


And your point is?


----------

